# Weird and wacky events!



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm hoping to get some ideas. 

One of the reasons I wanted a motorhome is because I watched a television programme not that long ago where the presenters...(I think the fellow from River Cottage was one) went to and participated in various 'wacky' traditional events around the country. I thought it would be great fun to watch and not necessarily partake :wink: in some of these. One was a cheese rolling competition...I believe there was also swimming in a ditch of mud. You get the idea.

I'd love to hear of any in your area and when approximately they take place. Thinking that we'd love to plan weekend getaways around some of these.

Any ideas?

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

just outside leicester at easter time there is hallaton bottle kicking , a revival of one of the medieval training games where two villages wrest a firkin of ale used as a rugby ball up and over a hill to score point's usually takes about 5 hours for the scrum to move far enough for one team to score thereafter when everyone is tired much quicker 
i think the program might have been route 366 if you enter hallaton bottle kicking in the search there are a couple of you tube clips that will explain it best


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Excellent...thanks Ken...that's the idea....I'll look it up.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The Maldon Mud Race should be right up your street (so to speak).

MMR


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Now that one Tony, looks like it would be very funny to watch...too bad we've missed it for this year. Have to take note for next year!

As a 'foreigner' I just love the fact that these rather 'silly' events happen. Nothing like this where I come from...not to this extreme anyway! :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I remember that programme with Paddy McGuinness and Rory McGrath it was called Rory and Paddys Great British Adventure think there is a new series due to start shortly http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rory_and_Paddy%27s_Great_British_Adventure


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

What about this? We do it in Ireland too!





Ca


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

carolgavin said:


> I remember that programme with Paddy McGuinness and Rory McGrath it was called Rory and Paddys Great British Adventure think there is a new series due to start shortly http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rory_and_Paddy%27s_Great_British_Adventure


That's the one....had the wrong presenter...but that's the programme.

And the bog snorkelling...lol...crazy. Thanks Ca

I'm getting some good ideas...keep them coming


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

The cheese rolling competition takes place at Coopers Hill here in Gloucestershire. Not for the faint hearted though.
http://www.cheese-rolling.co.uk/
John


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

John

No kidding it's not for the faint hearted...one of the first examples of endangerments is:
'Failure to observe closure of the hill (indicated by a large red flag at the foot of the hill), whilst *casualties* are being treated on, or removed from, the face of the hill (Extreme threat of danger to life or limb!)'

lol....thank god I'm only looking for things from an observers point of view and not participant!! lol


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

The World coal carrying Championship at Gawthorpe near Wakefield is a good one, get your entry in early though


----------

